# Recovering old account



## jondoe297 (May 23, 2016)

Hi,

I was originally registered on this forum back approximately 2002-2004ish under the user name "Galvatron". It appears that this account was deleted/purged at some point. I can find my old posts using google, but the user name shows "Guest" under the name. Is it possible to recover this account, or to possibly merge it with my current one? If not, no big deal. It just crossed my mind.

Thanks!


----------



## jks9199 (May 24, 2016)

We've checked the records, and as function of the various software evolutions in the last decade, the old account is gone.  If you'd like, you can PM any Admin, and we can try to change your username.


----------



## jondoe297 (May 25, 2016)

It's no big deal. I was just wondering. Thanks!


----------

